

11 Of The Craziest Things About The Universe - rblion
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/marcus-chown/11-of-the-craziest-things_b_628481.html

======
nimai
Most of the times I've read something and had my "mind blown", it was
something written respectfully and humbly, with the author taking their time
to explain each of their supporting points. With this nonsense, if a layperson
wanted to ask someone more knowledgeable what these things mean, they would
have a very difficult time, and would probably get laughed at when it is
actually understood what they are talking about, leaving them with a bitter
taste in their mouth and a lingering distrust for intellectuals.

------
wlievens
Pretty bad pop-sci information degradation in this slideshow. Could somebody
explain to me what they think they're stating in number 9?

